# [email protected] Teardrop Tour



## happycamperwives (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey all,

If you're interested in teardrop camping, we've been full-timing with our two pups for 3 months now and don't plan on stopping! We bought our [email protected] sight unseen and bought it based on photos and video tours. We thought we would pay it forward and give you a tour of our [email protected] and also photos of how we made it more "livable." 

Video tour here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9FVqcKPlU8[/ame]

Before and after photos: Redecorated Tab Camper Trailer - Before and After

Happy 2017 everyone!


----------

